# 7mm ttsx



## yep

Has anyone tried the 120 gr barnes ttsx in 7mm rem mag? Wanted to know your thoughts on the performance of a lighter bullet for hill country deer and pigs? Wanted to know if a bullet that light would get ample penetration?


----------



## Cap-N-Red

*Just my opinion*

I would think that being an all copper bullet , that it would penetrate enough to kill a hillcountry deer. However you might try it on a broadside (behind the shoulder) shot first , just to make sure. Why not go with the 140 grain bullet instead? The 140 loaded to mag velocities is still extremly fast


----------



## yep

I probably will go w/ the 140, I hadn't looked at the load data when I posted that yday and I like to use retumbo to launch the magnums but there wasn't a recipe for the retumbo 120gr combo in the barnes manual. Still going to be around 3,000 fps mark, that should get it done. I haven't loaded any 7 mag ttsx yet but those things are long.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

My 7 Rem. Mag load is the 140 nosler bal. tip. on top of 65 grns. of Reloader 19. It prints one ragged hole with a 3 shot group at 100yds. Haven't tried it with the Nosler Part. as of yet. Rifle is a Ruger #1


----------



## CHARLIE

120 gr Barnes certainly will penetrate at any velocity, low or high. Thats one bullet you nevr have to worry about. The 120 gr probably will be very accurate since it probably about the same length of a lead 140 gr . Give it a shot.

Charlie


----------



## spiwonka

A 120 grain TTSX will go through a few deer and have some umph left over!!
I know a man who hunts with a .243 and 85 grain TSX he has shot through both shoulders of a 235# axis buck and never found the bullet!! I'm going to try them in my wife Kimber Montana .243 winchester!! I have to pick it up tomorrow!! I'm ready to try it out on a good size hog, the best bullet medium there is!!http://www.gunsandhunting.com/Bullethitsbone.html
Check this out!! One can imagine what a 120 grain 7mag will do if a .223 TSX will penetrate as much or more then a .308 150 grain SP or .358 win 200 grain SP!!


----------



## davidb

I used the 120X in a 7RM for truck loads of deer and Hogs they work and I only recovered one from a 350 LB Sow, Snout to hind quarters. Odd thing was that Hog was feet up pedaling air and it recovered making a squeal like I have only heard at a slaughter house before. I though it must be a Zombie Hog to recover after a shot like that. The bullet somehow missed all the vitals but knocked her out for a couple of minutes. Gave me the weird creepy feeling so bad it took two more shots to finish her.

The light bullets can make a mess if they hit bone or a paunch full of corn or acorns. Now I use 140's, 160's, & 168's as they drift less in the wind and are slightly less destructive on a questionable shot. All will work well at typical ranges.


----------



## Texas Outfitter

Use TTSX/TSXs in most of my rifles....being in the hunting business in South Texas, we harvest a large number of animals each year of which most are taken by me..... have never lost an animal with either of these bullets and bullet performance is devastating to say the least. I shoot 120 TTSXs in my 280 at just over 3200 fps and always get complete pass throughs on whitetails and hogs..... with everything jelly between the two holes. They're also very accurate..... you won't be disappointed in these bullets!!


----------



## West Bay Wader

I shoot 120 TTSXs out of a 7mm/08 at ~3150fps. My son uses a 243 with the 80 gr TTSX out of a 243 at ~3400 fps. I do not think I will get a chance to recover one when hunting deer. They are awesome bullets. Earlier this year my son took a doe at 165 yds with a double lung shot. On the near side the little 243 opened up a nickle size hole and had a close to silver dollar size hole on the way out. Just shows the tipped version will open very easily.

The pic below is a nice 8pt he shot about 6 days ago. I captured it on film. He hit it a little higher than I would have liked as when the barnes ttsx passed through it did put some back bone fragments into the backstrap. But it was DRT. The white cloud behind the deer is all of the moisture bone etc... coming out the exit side of the buck.

I really like the TTSXs. They are accurate and pack a wallop. My other son took a doe with a Nos BT 140gr from a 7/08 and had another blown up deer (120 yds). The BTs are accurate but if you hit bone they fragement badly. I had a BT earlier this year only retain about 30% of its weight on a whitetail. Yes it was DRT but I do not like that much torn up meat and worry about not getting a good exit if you catch too much bone. 

The TTSX perform great. Because it retains almost all of its weight you can shoot a lighter bullet at a higher velocity and still have remarkable penetration. I am planning to shoot a hog from head to tail just to see if I can recover a TTSX.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I shoot 100 gr TSX's in my 257WBY Mag and it makes 2 holes no matter where you shoot.


----------

